# Best SSD setup for LR and PS?



## ThomasB (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,
I want to install one or more SSD into my LR/PS-Desktop to improve performance. The machine is a 2,4-GHz Qadcore with 8 GB RAM, Win7-64 and a 5''GB-HDD.

As far as I learned from other posts here and from the web, I have to think about the location of the following file types:

1. OS
2. LR and PS executables
3. OS pagefile
4. PS scratchfile
5. ACR cache for LR
6. LR catalog
7. LR previews
8. RAW files

I'm planning this setup:

SSD1 (128GB): OS, PS + LR executables, OS pagefile, PS scratchfile, ACR cache
SSD2 (128GB): LR catalog, LR previews
HDD: RAW files

Is this a good solution?

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 1, 2010)

That sounds good to me. Minor point: The Camera Raw cache applies to Camera Raw too, not just Lightroom.


----------



## ukbrown (Sep 1, 2010)

Thomas, windows 7 has some very easy to use tools that allow you to work it out. I looked at my PC and came up with this
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=1'5'2.3' 

By far the largest amount of data and worst performance was for the lightroom cache. Your system may be different. I would install and test and report back.


----------



## ThomasB (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for your input. I ordered the 2x 128GB SSDs and will give my setup idea a try.


----------



## velodramatic (Oct 9, 2010)

Thomas,

Wondering if you've got any numbers yet on the setup?

::Michael


----------



## ThomasB (Oct 11, 2010)

[quote author=velodramatic link=topic=1'918.msg75776#msg75776 date=12866''2'6]
Wondering if you've got any numbers yet on the setup?
[/quote]

The system is up and running and I'm happy with the response time, e.g. start of PS. I don't have any hard figures. If you have suggestions for that, I can run any kind of benchmark.


----------

